# ***OFFICIAL*** Junior dos Santos vs. Gabriel Gonzaga Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Junior "Cigano" dos Santos facing Gabriel "Napao" Gonzaga in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Can't wait for this, JDS via decapitation.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

def going with GG considering the odds should be sweet.

GG gonna find a way to get it to the ground. i dont care who JDS trains with, once he is there, he is in GGs world and he will be in trouble.

Plz get the TD, GG, i know your striking is good too but dont strike with this guy for along time


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I say JDS takes this one, keeps it on the feet for a 2nd round TKO.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

JDS via 1st round TKO


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

UFCFAN89 said:


> JDS via 1st round TKO


That sums it up perfect.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

it always easy being the hammer, i wanna see how JDS handles being the nail. i have a good feeling, win or lose, we are gonna find out here.

ppl forget how good GG can be, how well rounded, how strong, how ******* massive that manbearpig is.

its all mental with GG. he was Cigano before Cigano was in the UFC, just ppl forget. 

Gabe has that suspect gastank tho, always worrysome. I have a feeling he is more determined then ever and if ppl think Cigano is gonna walk thru Napao early, i just dont see that happening. I could see anything happening later tho.

WAR MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Junior dos Santos by TKO (Punches) in 1st Round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

JDS packs a serious punch. That KO of Gilbert was impressive. 

Going with JDS cuz it's much more interesting to see him fight against Brock or the other fighters. Gabe hasn't had a solid win in a while. Lost to Werdum x2, Couture, and Carwin. 

Intriquing match up though...


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

JDS is obviously the favorite on this one. 

Just emagine what a win for Gonzaga now would do to the HW division, it would turn it on its head again as JDS is on his way to the title in what, maybe another two wins and dana will put him in the line. Where as Gonzaga exploded on the scene with a cro cop ko, then sort of fizzled out into a nobody again. 

I will take Gonzaga on this one, Just for the pure chance that he could do it. Theres a huge splash in the HW division every year that ripples through the division and i would like to think that this fight has upset written all over it !!! 

JDS is by far the likely winner. I just hope Gonzaga has some inspiration to his training that is motivating him to train hard for this one, just like he did when he fought crocop. If his training is good, he will take it.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

i can see Gonzaga winning this


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a hard time betting against JDS here after he already went through Werdum in under 2 minutes.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have a hard time betting against JDS here after he already went through Werdum in under 2 minutes.


 i would agree if we had seen JDS on the ground with Werdum. 

Seems the concenus is JDS will flash KO everybody.

Werdum did worse in the UFC then Nog did but ppl want Nog to retire....


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow i let a good fighter slip under my radar. Looks like I need to do some homework on this Junior dos Santos charicter.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> Wow i let a good fighter slip under my radar. Looks like I need to do some homework on this Junior dos Santos charicter.


Indeed. He walked through Werdum (who was one fight away from the title shot), he crushed Struve (who was on a 6 fight win streak and won his next 3 fights), he TKO'd CroCop, and he KO'd Yvel in 2 minutes whereas Josh Barnett - who was the #2 HW - took three rounds to beat him.

He trains with Nog, Lil Nog, Demian Maia, Anderson Silva, and has trained with guys like Shogun. He's currently the undefeated Brazilian HW kickboxing champion (18-0) and he also won the Bahia State BJJ champions 2x at blue belt level, and is now currently a brown belt under Nogueira. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i think i said when this fight was supposed to go down the fist time that: i want jds to cement himself as my favorite heavywieght by* allowing* himself to get taken down by gg and subbing him- i stick by that statement. Jds by sub, yea i said it


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> i think i said when this fight was supposed to go down the fist time that: i want jds to cement himself as my favorite heavywieght by* allowing* himself to get taken down by gg and subbing him- i stick by that statement. Jds by sub, yea i said it



Ha I told my friend the other day that if JDS subs Gonzaga it will effectively change my life as I know it. That'd be unreal.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

khoveraki

Thanks. Who needs to do homework when someone gives you their notes. Well I'll probably watch his fights over anyway to burn it in my mind real good anyway though


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

nathan.keith said:


> khoveraki
> 
> Thanks. Who needs to do homework when someone gives you their notes. Well I'll probably watch his fights over anyway to burn it in my mind real good anyway though




Check out his insanely unorthodox circling, you can literally see it as it confuse his opponents. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

JDS via KO/TKO...at least they are giving him someone who has a chance of winning. GG seems pretty confident in the striking dept which will be his demise. I don't really remember GG being good at TD's even though he does look like a man-bear or whatever someone earlier said haha, seems like he sets up TDs by landing a good strike 1st which I just don't see happening.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> i would agree if we had seen JDS on the ground with Werdum.
> 
> Seems the concenus is JDS will flash KO everybody.
> 
> Werdum did worse in the UFC then Nog did but ppl want Nog to retire....


I thought you'd be going with JDS so he can fight Cain already and you can either be totally wrong or gloat like hell.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Indeed. He walked through Werdum (who was one fight away from the title shot), he crushed Struve (who was on a 6 fight win streak and won his next 3 fights), he TKO'd CroCop, and he KO'd Yvel in 2 minutes whereas Josh Barnett - who was the #2 HW - took three rounds to beat him.
> 
> He trains with Nog, Lil Nog, Demian Maia, Anderson Silva, and has trained with guys like Shogun. He's currently the undefeated Brazilian HW kickboxing champion (18-0) and he also won the Bahia State BJJ champions 2x at blue belt level, and is now currently a brown belt under Nogueira. :thumbsup:


Well put, I just wanted to add that they way he destroyed Yvel was impressive beyond the obvious. Yvel had been (T)KO'd twice in 52 fights before JDS. Its just funny to me how some ppl can overlook this guy as a force to be concerned with in the HW division. GG will not be an issue for JDS. GG is the same guy that tried to call a time out against Couture because blood was getting in his eyes. Aside from Cro Cop, GG has not really beat anyone worthy of discussion. It doesn't really matter if he gets it to the ground, which I don't really think we will see anyway. JDS will end this one in the first round.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

JDS is a different kind of beast, just look at my sig and you will know my prediction!

I think he is harder, better, faster and stronger then GG.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

F8ck I love JDS's ear in this one ...


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> F8ck I love JDS's ear in this one ...


That ear is where he keeps his mojo!


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I never really bought into the GG hype after he beat Mirko, he has good grappling creds but his striking is awful imo, hes got power but that's about it, his cardio sucks, he's slow as hell, and his striking is beyond predictable. JDS by TKO in the 1st. In retrospect that Mirko win probably hurt Gabe's developement as a fighter since after that win for some reason he though he was a striker and he isn't at all, there's alot more to striking than having heavy hands.


----------



## nlthaboss (Feb 26, 2010)

Didnt notice his ear like that in any of his fights prior the Yvel fight. Did he always have an ear like that?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> That ear is where he keeps his mojo!


Damn right!



nlthaboss said:


> Didnt notice his ear like that in any of his fights prior the Yvel fight. Did he always have an ear like that?


Hmmm ... I think it was in training for CC, 'cause I may remember him having it in that fight.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

pretty much sums it up


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

joe davola said:


> pretty much sums it up


Big chances this happens ...


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I think Junior will be hungry to prove he belongs at the top of the division in this fight and that's a scary thought.

Cigano KO round 1.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep, I'm pretty much with everyone else here. JDS to continue his impressive winning streak and take this one in the second round via a TKO.

Cain Velasquez to fight the winner of this one?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

A very slow, unmotivated looking Cro Cop stood for almost 3 rounds with JDS using only his left hand (im not sure he knows he has a right) and landed a signifigant amount of counters to JDS' head.

How come nobody mentions this?? He didnt look that great vs Cro Cop, he looked tentative against a fighter who any true top guy would steamroll coming into a fight in that mindframe. CC still landed alot of counter left hands down the middle. JDS has great striking but far from the best and unstoppable like some ppl say.

Ppl shit on Cain for not finishing Kongo but seriously Cain would have made that shell of a Cro Cop quit in the 1st round.

GG will stand for a bit and he can hold his own. watch. then comes the takedown then comes real trouble. if Gabe doesnt gas he has a very good chance.

deep in the fight all bets are off, but if u guys have a gameplan for JDS to come in and try to run right over a non gassed GG.... you should never be trainers in MMA. Bad plan IMO


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

To be honest, I will be shocked if JDS doesnt win.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

JDS Via Rapage!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I give props to JDS. 

Napao has something to prove too..

Interesting fight indeed


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

alizio said:


> Ppl shit on Cain for not finishing Kongo but seriously Cain would have made that shell of a Cro Cop quit in the 1st round.


if your gonna talk shit like that than i can too, murr finshed kongo within a min an a half while cain couldn't hurt kongo and took him too a dec. so that must mean murr>>cain:

every fight is different and sure cro cop landed some good shots he's a great striker so of course it's gonna happen but no matter how you look at it, it was complete domination


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldn't be counting Gabe out. Gonzagha could beat any Heavy in the world at his best. Only problem is that his best comes once every 3 fights. 

With that being said Cigano TKO 3.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> I wouldn't be counting Gabe out. Gonzagha could beat any Heavy in the world at his best. Only problem is that his best comes once every 3 fights.
> 
> With that being said Cigano TKO 3.


Youve made a good point regards Gonzaga, i think JDS is a demon but as i said i like Gonzaga and although i wouldnt/couldnt argue against JDS winning convincingly i just feel if a prepared Gonzaga turns up he can win.


ok ill take sig bets - I think Gonzaga is gonna win


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm already getting nervous! If GG is at the top of his game he would be dangerous to JDS.


----------



## Tehboyd (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Dos Santos will beat Gonzaga .I know Gonzaga vs. Dos Santos is going to be a good battle.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I really don't see Gonzaga capable of stopping Juniors onslaught at all here..

I think Dos Santos is just too agressive an powerful for Gabriel here. And I don't see a flash head kick saving Gonzaga.

JDS via stoppage before the end of round two.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It's either JDS via strikes (90% chance) or Gonzaga via ONE BIG PUNCH (10% chance).
Gonzaga has his chance in this one. It's not like he is a newcomer or a second-hand fighter. He tagged Carwin realy hard if we remember, but couldn't follow up.
JDS is the favorite, but he needs to remember Gonzaga is a dangerous fighter. Cro Cop knows this to well...


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

This may be a good opportunity for Gonzaga to show his skills on the ground. Too risky to trade with JDS.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

limba said:


> It's either JDS via strikes (90% chance) or Gonzaga via ONE BIG PUNCH (10% chance).
> Gonzaga has his chance in this one. It's not like he is a newcomer or a second-hand fighter. He tagged Carwin realy hard if we remember, but couldn't follow up.
> JDS is the favorite, but he needs to remember Gonzaga is a dangerous fighter. Cro Cop knows this to well...


and as we also remember, he got knocked out. so JDS could easily do that too, if he can get through that one big shot.

assuming this fight stays standing, on the ground, Gabe has a Black Belt in BJJ so id give that too GG.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I've seen GG training every week at my gym, he's been making the drive out to spar with our 3x New England Golden Glove boxer, his hands are looking really good, he's got some great head movement and has been taking a beating as well, sparring at 100% no headgear. Im pulling for GG in this fight, i think if he can setup his takedown with strikes he can get the sub or GnP JDS out.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> I've seen GG training every week at my gym, he's been making the drive out to spar with our 3x New England Golden Glove boxer, his hands are looking really good, he's got some great head movement and has been taking a beating as well, sparring at 100% no headgear. Im pulling for GG in this fight, i think if he can setup his takedown with strikes he can get the sub or GnP JDS out.


You might be right, I hope not, but it might be so. JDS has proven to be able to destroy good submission artists (Werdum and Struve) and good kick box style strikers (CC and Yvel). But he has never proven he can defeat someone with both good kick boxing and submissions, like GG has. We also still dont know what hes like against an elite wrestler, but thats a test for later times.

All said I think JDS has more ability to end the fight, just because his punches are so lethal. GG is not gonna catch him with a high kick since neither of the kick boxers managed to. GG could more easily catch him with punches, but I don't think hes gonna knock him out with those, and he will submit JDS if JDS does something stupid/mistakes on the ground.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

i cant wait for this fight but why on a sunday... i get mondays off but i kno most ppl dont and its gonna take way some viewers


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> This may be a good opportunity for Gonzaga to show his skills on the ground. Too risky to trade with JDS.


As a huge Gonzo fan i really couldn't agree more with this suggestion, but we all know Gabe is gonna slug this out and probebly get himself into a crappy situation as usual and his suspect mental side of the game will again let him down in a big fight.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

I still can't believe we are going to see this and Vera vs Jones for free. Somebody pinch me.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

GG is being extremely under-rated for this fight. Good Grief!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I just noticed that this is scheduled for the 21st. Is that Sunday night then, so Monday Morning in the UK or am I getting confused  Haven't missed a live event since 98 but can't make Monday morning at all.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

JDS looks phenomenal and rolls with Demian Maia! :thumbsup:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Rockets in his hand even during training. whos wants to stand with JDS? not many.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> GG is being extremely under-rated for this fight. Good Grief!


gabe is 3-3 in his last six fights so he is rightfully the underdog


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Those shots were really compact no wonder he's got KO ability. He doesn't even need to swing for the fences like most fighters. Unlike Carwin who's a monster at 265 Cigano is 235 with very lean muscles and obviously with fast twitch muscle fibers. Carwin leans in and uses his weight to pivot plus he's just huge. Cigano has really good technique. Fawk I think his jabs could prolly daze most people...lolz. It would be interesting to see how they train to add that explosive KO power.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

JDS hasnt been tested. If GG comes in well prepared and with the proper gampelan, he can pull off the upset. JDS is basically just a boxer. Ive never seen a striker beat up on Gabe. Gonzaga is the bigger stronger man, and as long as he doesnt blow his wad. I expect him use his unparallelled top game to get the decision win.

His big leg kicks will keep JDS at a distance and get him out o his bully mentality.

I expect Gonzaga to show us why he was once thought of so highly.

But if GG shows up out of shape, he could wilt late under JDS' power.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jdun11 said:


> JDS hasnt been tested. If GG comes in well prepared and with the proper gampelan, he can pull off the upset. JDS is basically just a boxer. Ive never seen a striker beat up on Gabe. Gonzaga is the bigger stronger man, and as long as he doesnt blow his wad. I expect him use his unparallelled top game to get the decision win.
> 
> His big leg kicks will keep JDS at a distance and get him out o his bully mentality.
> 
> ...



JDS isn't "just a boxer."

He's the 18-0 HW KB champion of Brasil. He studies BJJ under Demian Maia and the Nogs. He's the blue belt Bahria State BJJ champion.

And to say JDS hasn't been tested... he walked through someone who had just beaten Gonzaga. How is this fight a bigger test? Yvel easily has more power than Gonzaga and Werdum is the better grappler.

I take it you haven't done much homework on Cigano.



edit: and what's this UNREAL top game that I keep hearing about? What high level opponent has he ever used it against?

Carwin that he kept down for maybe three seconds total?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> JDS isn't "just a boxer."
> 
> He's the 18-0 HW KB champion of Brasil. He studies BJJ under Demian Maia and the Nogs. He's the blue belt Bahria State BJJ champion.
> 
> ...


I know Cigano's backround. I know he has great muay thai cred, but in the octogon he mainly just throw his hands.

He faught Werdum when he was 25lbs overweight. And Werdum, never really got a chance to use his clinch work and world class groound game. I give JDS credit for ending it quick, but a rematch could go different.

As for beating Crocop, Crocop hasnt been a top fighter in four years. I actually thouoght he wouold finish Crocop sooner.

And Yvel is even worse. He is shell of his former self. You could see his HK's coming from a mile away. He doesnt belong in the UFC. Hes a joke.

Im not hating on JDS, hes an aggressive and fun fighter to watch. But we havent seen him on his back yet. And GG is a beast on top. His bjj credentials are better than Cigano's mentors. 

I just dont think that Cigano has the ability to get GG off the mat if taken down. Even if he does get up, I only give him a slight edge in the standup. Gonzaga has crazy power in his hands and legs.

To me, its a coin flip. GG has only lost to better wrestlers and a better grappler. He has eaten up strikers. This seems like a closer fight than this poll indicates.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

jdun11 said:


> I know Cigano's backround. I know he has great muay thai cred, but in the octogon he mainly just throw his hands.
> 
> He faught Werdum when he was 25lbs overweight. And Werdum, never really got a chance to use his clinch work and world class groound game. I give JDS credit for ending it quick, but a rematch could go different.
> 
> ...


some one not named gracie with "better bjj credentials" then Minotauro Nogueira and Demian Maia? whose your dealer and how easy is he to find?


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

jdun11 said:


> \
> As for beating Crocop, Crocop hasnt been a top fighter in four years. I actually thouoght he wouold finish Crocop sooner.
> 
> \


nobody has finished cro cop on the feet early except randleman of all people


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> some one not named gracie with "better bjj credentials" then Minotauro Nogueira and Demian Maia? whose your dealer and how easy is he to find?


 Minotauro isnt the best HW pure BJJ practitioner. Gonzaga has many more accomplishments then Nogueira regarding pure BJJ tournys etc. Ppl overrate him cuz of his MMA BJJ but he isnt a world reknowned BJJ trainer.

Maia is another story. He is a BJJ legend obv.

One thing i must ask about JDS, he is a kickboxer?? i never see him kick?? weird. im betting Gonzaga has better kicks then him??


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

brucelee23 said:


> JDS is obviously the favorite on this one.
> 
> Just emagine what a win for Gonzaga now would do to the HW division, it would turn it on its head again as JDS is on his way to the title in what, maybe another two wins and dana will put him in the line. Where as Gonzaga exploded on the scene with a cro cop ko, then sort of fizzled out into a nobody again.
> 
> ...


+1

even if JDS loses, his relevance in title contention remains - people are dying to see him up against the likes of Lesnar, Velaszquez, Mir, Carwin, etc. I also think Dana won't delay Dos Santos' title shot for long even after a hypthetical loss to Gonzaga.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I am ready for this fight to happen already. I continue to find it amazing how little hype that JDS gets and the continuous claims that if GG is on his game...yaddy yaddy, yaddy. 

Gonzaga has been a bum IMO since his lose to Couture. I just can't get past the fact that he tried to call a time out because he had blood in his eye.

JDS is just too much for him. His skills are more well rounded and he is more efficient. I hope we see him on his back just so JDS can answer that question too.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> I am ready for this fight to happen already. I continue to find it amazing how little hype that JDS gets and the continuous claims that if GG is on his game...yaddy yaddy, yaddy.
> 
> Gonzaga has been a bum IMO since his lose to Couture. I just can't get past the fact that he tried to call a time out because he had blood in his eye.
> 
> JDS is just too much for him. His skills are more well rounded and he is more efficient. I hope we see him on his back just so JDS can answer that question too.


 yea.... he is only a 5 to 1 favorite!!! JDS obv getting no respect, you are the only one in on his greatness :sarcastic12:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Syxx Paq said:


> some one not named gracie with "better bjj credentials" then Minotauro Nogueira and Demian Maia? whose your dealer and how easy is he to find?


Are you freaking crazy? Minotauro has practically no BJJ credentials. And who was the last relevant Gracie in the grappling world? Alright Roger Grace is still relevant but he isn't exactly a Gracie JJ guy.

List of heavyweight MMA fighters with more impressive grappling credentials than Nog, off the top of my head Gabrial Gonzaga, Jeff Monson, Fabricio Werdum and Ricco Rodriguez.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Are you freaking crazy? Minotauro has practically no BJJ credentials. And who was the last relevant Gracie in the grappling world? Alright Roger Grace is still relevant but he isn't exactly a Gracie JJ guy.
> 
> List of heavyweight MMA fighters with more impressive grappling credentials than Nog, off the top of my head Gabrial Gonzaga, Jeff Monson, Fabricio Werdum and Ricco Rodriguez.


and Maia?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What about Maia? Maia spent a little time at Blackhouse once but he trains with Wanderlei Silva and will be nowhere near Blackhouse considering he is fighting Anderson Silva next. So why is his name in this discussion?


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Are you freaking crazy? Minotauro has practically no BJJ credentials. And who was the last relevant Gracie in the grappling world? Alright Roger Grace is still relevant but he isn't exactly a Gracie JJ guy.
> 
> List of heavyweight MMA fighters with more impressive grappling credentials than Nog, off the top of my head Gabrial Gonzaga, Jeff Monson, Fabricio Werdum and Ricco Rodriguez.


Only Gracie I know of who wins torneys nowdays is ofc Kyra Gracie. One of the prettiest girls also!

JDS is "only" a brown belt but its been a long time since I've seen Gonzaga do impressive groundwork.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jdun11 said:


> *1.)*I know Cigano's backround. I know he has great muay thai cred, but in the octogon he mainly just throw his hands.
> 
> *2.)*He faught Werdum when he was 25lbs overweight. And Werdum, never really got a chance to use his clinch work and world class groound game. I give JDS credit for ending it quick, but a rematch could go different.
> *
> ...



You've lost all credibility now. So much to address in this post. Let's go in order:

*1.)* His clinch work is some of the best in MMA. His accuracy in the clinch in his UFC career is higher than Anderson Silva's (who he trains with regularly). His knees are absolutely devastating. He also has a very aggressive kick-checking style that derives from Savate, that's essentially blocking a kick with a kick.

*2.)*Werdum was overweight? What exactly are you saing here? Werdum was one shot away from the title and he had just crushed Vera and Gonzaga. And as for trying to work the clinch, he DID try really hard to clinch Cigano. Cigano shrugged him off and as Werdum was backing up, JDS set him up and knocked him out. Not like it was a fluke KO in an exchange. JDS was winning every part of that fight and controlling where it took place.

*3.)*Crocop was essentially on a four fight streak. Unlike when he fought Gonzaga and Kongo, Crocop was in a real training camp, working with Remy Bonjasky and Gilbert Yvel on his striking.


*4.)*You're straight up talking out your butt with this one. Yvel is for the first time training seriously and just had a tough, 3 round fight with the current #2 HW in Barnett and just KO'd Pedro Rizzo.

*5.)*The dumbest part yet by far. Demian Maia, one of Cigano's full time BJJ trainers, HAS BEAT GONZAGA TWICE in tournaments. 


And only giving JDS the slight edge in striking... :sarcastic12:

JDS has walked through guys who TKO'd Gonzaga, you know that right?

And Gonzaga was losing to Randy standing. :confused05:



alizio said:


> Minotauro isnt the best HW pure BJJ practitioner. Gonzaga has many more accomplishments then Nogueira regarding pure BJJ tournys etc. Ppl overrate him cuz of his MMA BJJ but he isnt a world reknowned BJJ trainer.
> 
> Maia is another story. He is a BJJ legend obv.
> 
> One thing i must ask about JDS, he is a kickboxer?? i never see him kick?? weird. im betting Gonzaga has better kicks then him??



Nogueira IS a world reknowned MMA BJJ trainer, he's one of the best trainers for it. Anderson Silva has never lost since receiving his black belt from the Nogs for example. 

And the kick thing again address above. He has a vicious clinch, sick knees, and great kicks, he just doesn't use high kicks because he's keeping a sturdy base to avoid TDs.




Toxic said:


> Are you freaking crazy? Minotauro has practically no BJJ credentials. And who was the last relevant Gracie in the grappling world? Alright Roger Grace is still relevant but he isn't exactly a Gracie JJ guy.
> 
> List of heavyweight MMA fighters with more impressive grappling credentials than Nog, off the top of my head Gabrial Gonzaga, Jeff Monson, Fabricio Werdum and Ricco Rodriguez.



It's too bad that Nog somehow managed to crush Werdum, Ricco, and Barnett. They may have better BJJ "credentials" but they aren't better grapplers, period.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> You've lost all credibility now. So much to address in this post. Let's go in order:
> 
> *1.)* His clinch work is some of the best in MMA. His accuracy in the clinch in his UFC career is higher than Anderson Silva's (who he trains with regularly). His knees are absolutely devastating. He also has a very aggressive kick-checking style that derives from Savate, that's essentially blocking a kick with a kick.
> 
> ...


Nog crushed Ricco? Have you ever watched the fight or do you just like to argue? That is one of the biggest jokes of a decisions in the history of the sport. Ricco won that fight from start to finish. Ricco has also beat Nog convincingly in Grappling contest. Nog fought Werdum when Werdum was yet to really become a mma fighter, Werdum is just now finally begining to round out his game and I would bet heavily that Werdum would beat Nog today as Werdum's grappling has improved drastically since then


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nog crushed Ricco? Have you ever watched the fight or do you just like to argue? That is one of the biggest jokes of a decisions in the history of the sport. Ricco won that fight from start to finish. Ricco has also beat Nog convincingly in Grappling contest. Nog fought Werdum when Werdum was yet to really become a mma fighter, Werdum is just now finally begining to round out his game and I would bet heavily that Werdum would beat Nog today as Werdum's grappling has improved drastically since then



I watched the fight just before I posted on MMA-Core because I haven't seen it in a year and I remember you saying it was a robbery before. It wasn't. Werdum had nothing to offer Nog on the ground except trying to keep him in his guard doing NOTHING. IMO he should have been yellow carded a half dozen times in that fight for stalling.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I watched the fight just before I posted on MMA-Core because I haven't seen it in a year and I remember you saying it was a robbery before. It wasn't. Werdum had nothing to offer Nog on the ground except trying to keep him in his guard doing NOTHING. IMO he should have been yellow carded a half dozen times in that fight for stalling.


 i think Nog edged out the Werdum fight aswell.

Toxic isnt talking about the Werdum fight tho. Nog vs Ricco. I have to agree. I dont see a way to score it for Nog and not be completely biased.

I like Nog and his combo of boxing and BJJ made him great.

What made his BJJ really great was his ability to take punishment tho. Is that really the idea behind BJJ?? Take brain altering punishment to sink in a sub late?? 

he is still great but his BJJ was really good in the days when most HWs didnt know much BJJ and he could take the beating nessicary to tire the guy down to get the sub.

JMO of course and no knock on Nog. He is one of the true legends of the sport of MMA.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I watched the fight just before I posted on MMA-Core because I haven't seen it in a year and I remember you saying it was a robbery before. It wasn't. Werdum had nothing to offer Nog on the ground except trying to keep him in his guard doing NOTHING. IMO he should have been yellow carded a half dozen times in that fight for stalling.


Sure it wasn't a robbery funny its universally refered to as one of the biggest robberies in the sport and often used to reference when questioning the legitimacy of a lot of fights in Pride. Werdum won ADCC saying he has nothing to offer Nog is silly, I haven't seen the fight in years but it doesn't surprise me if he stalled a lot as frankly Werdum always did for a long time an like I said is just now finally getting be more of a mma fighter and less of a straight grappler.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

This fight might have to be fight of the year to makeup for the crap thats happened thus far.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is almost time!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Judging by the weird endings we've seen tonight, I see Gabriel winning due to JDS twisting his ankle.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

good fight

good fight

good fight

*taps heels together*


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

As long as Gabe doesn't kick JDS in the gonads it's all good! and lol at that cheesy ass extenze commercial did anybody else see that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on I am 0-2 so far tonight. War Gonzaga!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Judging by the weird endings we've seen tonight, I see Gabriel winning due to JDS twisting his ankle.


Actually that happened on the undercard.



Duane Ludwig lost due to an ankle injury.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a gut feeling this fight might save the night. 

I'm not even sure who to cheer for, lol... I like both of these guys.

Junior coming out to Rocky... big points for that!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

JUNOR DOS SANTOS! sad thing is in that 3 minutes 43 seconds, that was the best fight. is GG missing a tooth?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Outcome for UB.



JDS wins via KO. He dropped Gonzaga badly and then put him out on the ground.


EDIT: It looked like the mouthpiece was made to look like the person was missing a tooth but I could be wrong.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

JDS is beast.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Waaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

'JDS is for real!'


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

ddddaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
a left, a left, a left right left


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

It's time for JDS vs. Cain, nuf said.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

THATS IT!!!!!!

Now who wants to say that JDS isnt forreal?! Haha unbelievable speed and power (obviously)...also like how he shook off the TD attempt.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the big time, you bad bad Brazilian.

THAT was the barn-burner I was hoping for.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, JDS is vicious. Had me hoppin up out of my seat when he connected.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Cain vs. JDS:thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That went almost exactly how I thought it would. Not so sure how JDS will do against one of the top wrestlers though, everyone is happy to exchange punches with him.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Gabriel sure doesn't look like he would be a gatekeeper, but that's what it seems is happening with him. Dos Santos doesn't play on the feet. I would love to see him up against Valasquez more than anybody.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

deanmzi said:


> Cain vs. JDS:thumb02:


I would have to go with Cain on that one. I think Cain should fight the winner of Brock vs Mir/Carwin


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Not surprised this fight ended that way. Gonzaga has no chin!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man JDS is fast, strong, has great timing and overall a MOFO beast.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks it's absurd that Carwin could possibly get a shot before JDS? The guy has proven himself far more than Carwin has. I don't get it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man JDS is a beast... he just won me dinner tonight.! Good man JDS!!

Id LOVE to see Cain vs JDS.. that seems like a better fight to me then Brock vs them does. They should make a card with Brock vs Mir III and JDS vs Cain then the winner of those fight each other. That would be an epic card if you ask me.!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

OMG that was nasty...no suprise though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Will Gonzaga finally realize he needs to grapple? I thought he was gonna play it smart after the one TD attempt but nope. Still thinks he is a kickboxer. I thought Carwin would have taught him but hopefully he has finally learnt the lesson.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

props to JDS. He looked pretty good.

Gonzaga always has these shitty gameplans, he went for one takedown and JDS got up quickly so he stopped going for them i guess.

either way, it was clear JDS was WAY faster then GG. it was a matter of time on the feet.

call out cain already


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

We all want to see JDS vs Cain for next title shot! MAKE IT HAPPEN DANA!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Outcome for UB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You rock, and apparently JDS is the real deal.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

JDS/Cain, who wouldn't want to see that?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Not surprised this fight ended that way. Gonzaga has no chin!


I wouldn't say that. JDS packs a huge punch and Carwin hits like a truck as well. They could knock anyone in that division out.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I loved the Ciganoglish.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's absurd that Carwin could possibly get a shot before JDS? *The guy has proven himself far more than Carwin has*. I don't get it.


Most definitely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's absurd that Carwin could possibly get a shot before JDS? The guy has proven himself far more than Carwin has. I don't get it.


Im still worried for brock, since if he didnt get sick you wouldnt be able to say that


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's absurd that Carwin could possibly get a shot before JDS? The guy has proven himself far more than Carwin has. I don't get it.


Carwin is old, 34 I think. JDS is still a pup. Give the old guy his shot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That was brutal, so much for having more ways to win Gab, you got KTFO son.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I loved the Ciganoglish.


"If you guys want knockout, then I give for to you...them"

Brazilian accented English makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice finish


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> That was brutal, so much for having more ways to win Gab, you got KTFO son.


didnt you hear the announcers, gabe has more ways to win. but cigano is MUCH better at the way to win we're accustomed to seeing him win with.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW that reminded me of Shogun/Overeem except it was way more vicious! (The undercard fight that was just shown)


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

cain vs jds really should happen next. theyre both uninjured, and theyll have to fight eventually anyway. July 4th maybe?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> didnt you hear the announcers, gabe has more ways to win. but cigano is MUCH better at the way to win we're accustomed to seeing him win with.


JDS is taking Mir. My only concern with him rightnow is dominant wrestlers. I think this kid may actually be champ one day, though.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> WOW that reminded me of Shogun/Overeem except it was way more vicious! (The undercard fight that was just shown)


Yeah, the dude jumped on top of Howard and threw some pitter-patter punches. Doomsday got up and said "let me show you how it's done" and proceeded to drop an atomic bomb wrapped in a leather glove.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Icculus said:


> cain vs jds really should happen next. theyre both uninjured, and theyll have to fight eventually anyway. July 4th maybe?


 he should have called out Cain then instead of that lame request for a title shot that isnt coming.

Maybe the UFC told him not to call out Cain.

Maybe Soares did.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

For UB (undercard fight they showed)



Howard was standing and dropped down and threw a punch that completely put out his opponent.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I love the fact that one of these guys will take the title away from Brock soon.

I can't wait until Brock is a gatekeeper, then forgotten.

If you can't tell I strongly dislike brock.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> For UB (undercard fight they showed)
> 
> 
> 
> Howard was standing and dropped down and threw a punch that completely put out his opponent.


 You know it's bad when a guy is still being peeled off of the mat when the post-fight interview is over with. That was a huge punch.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BWoods said:


> You know it's bad when a guy is still being peeled off of the mat when the post-fight interview is over with. That was a huge punch.


It was like Vitor/Linland. Linland was out for awhile. I dont know which was worse since they didnt show much of the guy fafter he was KO'd whereas affliction allowed us to watch Linland the whole time. It sucked to see Linland like that though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> he should have called out Cain then instead of that lame request for a title shot that isnt coming.
> 
> Maybe the UFC told him not to call out Cain.
> 
> Maybe Soares did.




Why call out a guy who isn't the champ, the #1 contender, or the #2 contender?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It was like Vitor/Linland. Linland was out for awhile. I dont know which was worse since they didnt show much of the guy fafter he was KO'd whereas affliction allowed us to watch Linland the whole time. It sucked to see Linland like that though.


Yeah, the Lindland fiasco was much scarier than it really needed to be because they just kept the cameras on him for so long. Plus the attention he was receiving was pretty bad. When a person is knocked out that badly you just cannot let him stand up by his own accord, you need to keep him down and prevent him from getting hurt any further.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

FOTN and KOTN.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Why call out a guy who isn't the champ, the #1 contender, or the #2 contender?


 Cain is the number 2 contender. If the winner of Carwin/Mir cant go, its Cain who is gonna get the shot.

Cain is also the only top HW not booked to fight. Why call out Brock?? Brock is already booked for a fight, it could be over a year til he fights 2x.

Soares has said it himself. He knows Cain will be JDS' toughest fight and he doesnt want it right now. Book that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

JDS has no chance to fight Brock for awhile. Cain vs JDS needs to happen, for the next chance at Brock. Its great to see all these guys bouncing around for the title shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I remember an article saying that if the winner of Mir/Carwin was injured, that Cain would step in and fight Lesnar so they might keep Cain fresh for that.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

In a post-fight interview, when they ask who you want to fight, pretty much everyone says either:
Whoever the UFC wants
Or
The Champ

I don't think they are really being analytical at that point, just saying something to answer the question.

Personally I'd like to wait until one of them is holding the belt before they fight...or they both get thier chance and lose somehow.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

What an awesome left hook! Perfectly timed, Gonzaga just walked into that punch!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nomale said:


> What an awesome left hook! Perfectly timed, Gonzaga just walked into that punch!


I think something in JDS' gloves attract his opponents faces because Werdum ducked right into his uppercut as well! :thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think something in JDS' gloves attract his opponents faces because Werdum ducked right into his uppercut as well! :thumb02:


I blame JDS' amazing Boxing.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Syxx Paq said:


> I blame JDS' amazing Boxing.


All the top fighters in mma can rip guys up with good fundamental counter punching/good boxing. Amazing no, killer in mma yes. Going to the body was nice, since you really don't see a lot of it in this world of combat sports


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

JDS beat Gonzaga...yes GONZAGA...he would be pistol whipped by Brock with his fist. Please sleep it off and come back tomorrow. I bet JDS and it was a sure thing, but lets not get carried away like those Cain fans after they beat a bum.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> JDS beat Gonzaga...yes GONZAGA...he would be pistol whipped by Brock with his fist. Please sleep it off and come back tomorrow. I bet JDS and it was a sure thing, but lets not get carried away like those Cain fans after they beat a bum.


 or those brock fans when he beats Mir....

and a guy who got his assed kick by "a bum" that Cain beat.

but who did Mir beat to not be "a bum"?? Nog?? but Nog is "a bum". Lesnar?? but Lesnar only beat Mir who only beat Nog who only beat Randy who are all bums (according to your valueable MMA knowledge).

so everybody is a bum??

funny how quick guys become "bums". ill be sure to call Machida a bum when he loses to Shogun (again).


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> or those brock fans when he beats Mir....
> 
> and a guy who got his assed kick by "a bum" that Cain beat.
> 
> ...




Yeah Alizio, don't you know? Combined wins over Kongo, Yvel, Crocop, Struve, Rothwell, Nog, Werdum, and Gonzaga...

doesn't come close to combined wins over Randy and Mir (Lesnar's big wins), and 1-0 Lesnar, Kongo, and Nog (Mir's big wins). :confused05:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well well well...JDS is for real. GG could not doubt have beat him, but man after seeing JDS' previous fights and more importantly how he trains. Realized he has really good boxing. I admit I thought it was a fluke against Werdum, but he definitely studies his opponents. 

Look at the hook. Nice pivot wasn't even as hard as Gilbert, but the timing was perfect. 

Even though it would knock off two potential contenders JDS vs Cain has to happen eventually! These are the new young lions in the division.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Very impressive win over Gonzaga! If Mir or Carwin win there fight and come out with no injury, i would love to see Cain vs JDS!

I would laugh my ass off to see JDS knock out the Brown Pride before he gets swallowed by Brock like a Frozen man with a heated blanket...

With JDS and Cains striking/pace they both set, it wouldn't go past the second round... And we would see fireworks until it was over!

And PLUS Cain destroyed JDS's mentor and Idol! So he will have some personal hate going into this fight as well!

I see that fight going ether way.... So hard one to call but it would be amazing to watch!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice Gameplan Gabriel :thumbsup:

Brock is in serious trouble^^


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Another big knockout for JDS. Five fights in the UFC, five stoppages. 

I thought Gonzaga was the most dangerous opponent for JDS so far in his career, and early on he was throwing his powerful kicks. 

And Gonzaga even had him on the floor for about two seconds. JDS powered back to his feet but that would have been a very interesting scenario.

It was a lovely KO as well, a good counter to drop Gonzaga and then he followed it up with some powerful ground and pound. 

Everything is being set up for JDS vs. Cain, as long as the winner from Mir vs. Carwin stays healthy enough to fight Brock.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Poor Napao  JDS looked great, the finish was insane. I'd *love* to see JDS vs Cain. That fight should happen and is easily main event status for an event down the line.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

It could be a main event, however I think they will put it as the co-main event at UFC 116, with Brock vs. Mir/Carwin and then JDS vs. Cain. That would make sense and it would be a great show.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, as others have said we now need to see Cain v JDS. 

I mean if Cain's earned a title shot then so has Junior, easily. It needs to happen.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

JDS just looks scary good. The way he's decimated everyone put in front of him must worry the top contenders. He's run through Werdum, Cro Cop, Struve, Yvel and now Gonzaga, a fight with Velasquez is surely on the cards now, that'd be such a sick fight. I'd back JDS to pull off the win though. He has better stand-up, has excellent TDD and proved that the calls from his camp of him having excellent hips and ground escape were true. JDS is the real deal, and the primary threat to the HW crown AFAIC, going to take a serious fighter to beat this guy.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Is this a Cain thread now? Because the mere mention of Cain makes some of us get our petticoats all in a twist.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Is this a Cain thread now? Because the mere mention of Cain makes some of us get our petticoats all in a twist.


You can't escape Cain's hype train it seems. Perhaps only after JDS completely derails it...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> JDS just looks scary good. The way he's decimated everyone put in front of him must worry the top contenders. He's run through Werdum, Cro Cop, Struve, Yvel and now Gonzaga, a fight with Velasquez is surely on the cards now, that'd be such a sick fight. I'd back JDS to pull off the win though. He has better stand-up, has excellent TDD and proved that the calls from his camp of him having excellent hips and ground escape were true. JDS is the real deal, and the primary threat to the HW crown AFAIC, going to take a serious fighter to beat this guy.


 just gonna take a wrestler with speed.

he will end up on his back. thats guaranteed.

he hasnt faced a wrestler yet.

i dunno why ppl are saying Gonzaga is his biggest win and proves something.

Gonzaga is unranked and got his ass kicked by Werdum a guy JDS already destroyed.

This win honestly doesnt do much for Cigano. He looked very good as ususal and all props for that but this is a fight he is supposed to win against an unranked guy.

where do you get "excellent" tdd?? cuz he stopped one Gonzaga takedown?? he has maybe stopped 2 takedowns in his UFC career and both vs BJJ guys, not wrestlers.

In fact, nobody he faced is really known for good takedowns. altho i think Werdum is much better now then he was a few years ago. Comparing those guys takedowns to what Lesnar or Cain will bring to the table is insane.

the shocking part for alot of you is when Cain will hold his own standing.... i said it before the Nog fight... Cains striking is UNDERRATED and ppl dont realize how talented a kickboxer he is.

he will stand for a bit but find his spot for a takedown GSP style and just like with GSP when you realize you cant stop Cains TDs its gameover.

Cain is also training with AA now so striking speed wont surprise him. he has some speed himself.


----------



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

JDS in THEE man. Love that left of his and he's not cocky. Dang that was awesome! And Cain/JDS? Hell yes!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It's somewhat disheartening to see Gonzaga fall so far in such a short period of time. He's obviously been passed over by fighters who are equally talented, but part of superior camps. Carwin trained by Greg Jackson, and JDS trained by Nogueira.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> It's somewhat disheartening to see Gonzaga fall so far in such a short period of time. He's obviously been passed over by fighters who are equally talented, but part of superior camps. Carwin trained by Greg Jackson, and JDS trained by Nogueira.


DOES Gonzaga train any more? It would be nice if he showed up for fights looking as if he had trained or had a gameplan at all. His midsection gets bigger every fight. It's not like the guy ever had the best physique, but go back and look at him when he fought Crocop at least he had some definition back then. Makes me wonder.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Gonzaga should have fought a lot harder for the takedown, but that doesn't take away from Dos Santos' performance. His speed and timing are impressive, as was his takedown defense, the one time he was forced to use it.

In some ways, this streak of his reminds me of Vitor's original run in UFC. And it makes me wonder if, like Vitor, he'll finally be solved by a wrestler. It's really the only matchup he hasn't had so far.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I just want to remind everyone that Gonzaga easily took down Carwin, one of the "big wrestlers" in the UFC.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Gonzaga should have fought a lot harder for the takedown, but that doesn't take away from Dos Santos' performance. His speed and timing are impressive, as was his takedown defense, the one time he was forced to use it.
> 
> In some ways, this streak of his reminds me of Vitor's original run in UFC. And it makes me wonder if, like Vitor, he'll finally be solved by a wrestler. It's really the only matchup he hasn't had so far.


Didn't think about that. Interesting analogy, back then Vitor ripped shit up and was my favorite fighter to watch. Never forgave Couture for what he done...lolz. Difference with JDS is he has a phenemonal camp that will devise a game plan for him. 

A fight against Cain or Carwin would be a good testament, but I think he's ready for the title shot. In my books if you can win that impressively in a row with very solid fighters then it's time...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Didn't think about that. Interesting analogy, back then Vitor ripped shit up and was my favorite fighter to watch. Never forgave Couture for what he done...lolz.


Let's just hope JDS' siblings don't get kidnapped. 

Brazil is a dangerous ass place.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I am officially a JDS believer. His boxing is better than any other HW, he is so fast GG never had a chance on the feet. I dont think it is smart for any HW to try and stand with JDS. His boxing is that good.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Not much to say.
JDS is the real deal. IMO he was the real deal even before this fight, but he kinda needed another confirmation. Don't know exactly why...honestly. And i will make a slight intervention for his case. I will make a comparison to someone who is considered "elite" in the HW division: Shane Carwin.Why?? Because it's fair. Carwin was hailed as an elite fighter after 4 fights in the UFC: all stoppages, but imo not that important. Except Gonzaga, all his opponents were a lower level.
Now...JDS has beaten dominated Gonzaga pretty much the same way, plus, he didn't get in any trouble against him. And it's fair to say JDS has fought better competition than Carwin. SO...I hope now people will see JDS for what he is: a Top contender, who could step up in a title fight annytime.
He totally dominated Gonzaga, tactically brilliant, wanted to keep the fight standing and he did just that. Great great boxing. (He mentioned in the UFC countdown that it's not a good ideea for Gonzaga to box with him )

There are a lot of people who would love to see JDS - Cain. For all the reasons. Top contenders, undefeated in the UFC, great runs. JDS wanting to avenge the loss of his mentor. Great striking vs great wrestling. Sounds sick. Great great matchup.
But i am not sure Dana wants to do this. He will "sacrifice" one of them, and by sacrifice i mean i am absolutelly 150% convinced one of them will get the loser of Mir-Carwin. And the other one will have to wait and fight someone else before getting a shot at Lesnar/Mir/Carwin.
I think Gonzaga is fighting Kongo next...!?!?
But the future sounds good.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to see there's more believers these days. Khov, myself, and a few others have been on this dudes nuts for a while now, hopefully now everyone sees why. 

WAR JDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I just want to remind everyone that Gonzaga easily took down Carwin, one of the "big wrestlers" in the UFC.


True, but in Carwins defense he was heavily rocked prior. Had Gonzaga backed up and let his hands go instead, he probably would have ended the fight.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

No surprise at the result here. Gonzaga's striking is really sloppy and just the slowest striker I think I've ever seen. Seriously I keep watching the replay and when he throws that leg kick it is just so ******* slow and telegraphed, drops his hands and leaves his big head wide open for a counter hook. Gonzaga's been living off that one Mirko win and his BJJ credentials for years now, if he doesn't get a new camp and improve (he hasn't improved at all since that Mirko win or any of his losses) he will always at best be a gatekeeper.


----------

